# General > The Literature Network >  New members

## crisaor

I was just wondering, why is that new members keep coming to the the site but don't post in the forums? Is there another member benefit that I'm unaware of? Is it just because it's there? Say's law? Why?  :Confused:

----------


## den

They're just lurking? looking for answers to their homework? Too shy? :P

----------


## star blue

want to get a better look at den's nipple?

----------


## azmuse

Yes, well, they don't have to sign up for that, though. Or do they - has admin changed the rules around here?

----------


## azmuse

never mind. boob baring is pg-13 isn't it. i.e. liv tyler in LOTR.

----------


## subterranean

I see what you mean Chris, there are many people in the member list who never posted anything! Maybe they got nothing 'important enough' in their head to be posted at the time they joined the forum. Perhaps, they think that it is too stupidto just posted things like"oh, my fav band is.." or " yes, Shakespeare is great.." and so on...




*thinking*

----------


## crisaor

Yeah. Maybe you're right. But it still makes me curious.

----------


## papayahed

I'm new. I was kinda lurking to see just what the heck was going on around here. First impressions are lasting impressions, I don't want to say/write anything stupid to start off- I'll save that for later.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I like your name.

----------


## star blue

I like yer perdy mouth.

----------


## subterranean

> _Originally posted by papayahed_ 
> *I'm new. I was kinda lurking to see just what the heck was going on around here. First impressions are lasting impressions, I don't want to say/write anything stupid to start off- I'll save that for later.*


Well, just make sure that you come back hed  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

That's papaya to you guys.

----------


## star blue

where in michigan, papaya?

----------


## papayahed

Just north of Detroit.

You, Star Blue?

----------


## star blue

my dad lives in grand rapids, my mom lives in livonia.

----------


## sloegin

> _Originally posted by star blue_ 
> *I like yer perdy mouth.*


Boy, you sure got perdy teeth.

----------


## star blue

let me hear you squeal.

----------


## star blue

PIG! PIG! PIG!

----------


## papayahed

Grand Rapids - really far

Livonia - not so far.

----------


## star blue

you must live somewhere near birmingham or royal oak.

----------


## papayahed

Yep - Pretty good guess. Where is everybody else from? generally speaking of course.

----------


## Cassandra

I'm originally from Dearborn and Detroit. Course I moved when I was one so it doesn't really count. I live in England now so... By the way I'm a new member and this is writing stuff, I'd like to get into some good conversations but I need to read some more stuff.

----------


## Stanislaw

I am from Canada, Alberta, the capital of alberta to be exact.

----------


## avid_reader

the name gave me the impression that the thread was for new members to introduce themselves ! far from it though  :Smile: 
Am from Bangalore (the Bangalore that M Night Shyamalan shows in 'Signs' is no way related to the actual 'Silicon Valley-Garden City-Pensioners Paradise')

----------


## Blade

Chicago, IL

----------


## Logos

This is a friendly reminder for all of you seasoned forumites to go easy on the newbies. A lot of people come here and post once, and don't come back, but it would be nice to have more of them stick around. 

Remember, you were all newbies once too.  :Wink:

----------


## atiguhya padma

Here, here.

----------


## amuse

hear, hear
 :Smile: 
welcome, y'all

----------


## Stanislaw

We shall welcome all for a new view on things, solves many problems.

----------


## George

Hi! I'm new here, so I hope I can catch up with you guys. Promise to post some messages and yes "lurk around" a little. jaja  :Biggrin:

----------


## den

George! Hi! no catching up to do man, just jump right in! We're all behind!  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## George

Cool!! :Biggrin:  Thanks Den.

----------


## random_hero

2 days so far, got some of my dumb posts out of the way, be prepared for me to lurk daily.

----------


## random_hero

Im from the silicon valley, not to be confused with e siliCONE valley, which is LA/Hollywood/etc...

----------


## IWilKikU

Hero, I love your avatars so far. I hope you continue to rotate them between my personal heroes.

----------


## CBW

Well, I'm fairly new. Been around for a week or so. I will try to post more often, but semester is ending (LAST final is Tuesday Yeah!!) and I am finally graduating on the 15th. So after that I will be able to keep up a little better with the posts. Till then it will be studying, cleaning, party, cleaning, cleaning, cleaning, big graduation party, cleaning, rest, relax. I am really looking forward to the rest, relax part. 
Oh, and I am from South Louisiana.

----------


## Jay

Welcome CBW, good luck with the cleaning part  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Sancho

RH, Duuude, welcome.

CBW, Congrad's on the grad. And, "Liassez le bon temps rouler, Aiyeee!" ... (Did I get that right?)

----------


## emily655321

LMAO and the regional coloquialisms continue.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

The French sounds right to me, btw.

----------


## den

Good luck with your final CBW ... and my condolences on all the cleaning you have to do.  :Tongue:

----------


## CBW

Thanks for the support on the final (it is in 5 hours) and the condolenses on the cleaning. 
The french and the saying was dead on, but I am getting ready to boycott french once my final is over (French lit). I am so sick of reading George Simonnon and his Maigret stories. 
But I have determined that it is a reallllllly good idea to understand french verb tenses BEFORE started to read a story. Especially if it is a mystery. For the first half of the first story, I could not figure out if the woman was dead in the truck, going to die in the trunk, or what. Verb tense understanding truly helps in reading mysteries in foreign languages. Now I am off to finish rereading "La Vieille Dame de Bayeau" and "L'Auberge aux Noyes". At least it is only on two short stories.

----------

